# Alternative to Tom's Peptides



## zodiac (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all,

I hope it is OK to raise this question here. I was a long-term member of Datbtrue's Forum which unfortunately had to be closed last week.

I am now looking for an alternative source to highest quality peptides. I never bothered to compare others as I was happy with Tom's peptides over the last four years.

I would appreciate some advice as to where one can safely purchase peptides.

Regards

Zodiac


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Depends on what country you're in, most people prefer domestic.


----------



## zodiac (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm based in the UK. This is not about buying the cheapest stuff available. This is about the highest quality...

Whether I have to order overseas or local doesn't really matter in this case.


----------



## Hansistyle (Apr 2, 2015)

For delivery in Italy?


----------



## simonator (Sep 19, 2016)

I echo this question. Another regular customer of Tom/AV looking for high quality peptides.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

For me this

http://www.peptidesuk.com/


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

pscarb trialled the different brand peptides and came to the conclusion peptidesuk was 2nd best to toms.

Was a while ago though


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bish83 said:


> pscarb trialled the different brand peptides and came to the conclusion peptidesuk was 2nd best to toms.
> 
> Was a while ago though


 Not too sure that's correct mate. I don't think they were included in the comparison. Purepeptidesuk were, I believe, the peps that came out second to Toms. If you read further down the article, it appears that it was ukpeptides, not peptidesuk that was included in the test as well (they all sound so very similar, easy mistake to make).

Here is the thread and I'm sure @pscarb will confirm this if you ask him, he's a very helpful and knowledgeable guy.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/195359-peptides-comparison-test/?do=embed


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bish83 said:


> pscarb trialled the different brand peptides and came to the conclusion peptidesuk was 2nd best to toms.
> 
> Was a while ago though


 purepeptidesuk came 2nd, and he still has same opinion from recent threads he has posted in.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

allways UK Peps for me, order today and get them tomorrow..Stock visable on the site so i know it's in. never had issues always buy my monthly cycle from them
GHRP2 / MODGRF

Tried a few others but mixing wasn't right even had to drop some acetic acid in to try and dissolve but still didnt work so i binned it not naming the place as i put it down to a bad batch

has anyone tried doing a comparison lately ?

would be good if someone could update the list on quality.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> purepeptidesuk came 2nd, and he still has same opinion from recent threads he has posted in.


 yes mate still use them, i have used other companies since the comparison and still come back to PurePeptides that should at least say something about the consistency of the peptides


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate still use them, i have used other companies since the comparison and still come back to PurePeptides that should at least say something about the consistency of the peptides


 Hi Paul, do you use the blue tops or red tops mate?

The blues are approx. double the price - are they actually worth double/double as good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used both buddy, i mainly use the blue tops but have used the red tops and had no issues


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Cheers for the info guys. I was wondering where was good to go following the closure of Tom's. Thanks :thumbup1:


----------

